# Iphoto Books - Time?



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey
Has anyone (in Toronto) ordered an iPhoto Book (Order prints).
How long does it take? (looking for a last minute gift).
And, can you pick it up (to save time)?


----------



## boba fett (May 28, 2003)

Less than a week usually


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

i have ordered 2 iphoto books, and generally they both took about a week. What at an amazing gift by the way. everyone loves them!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Shipping?*

boba fett and emalen, this may seem like a silly question, but did you both have your iBook orders shipped by courier, and _not_ U.S. Postal Service?


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I didn't specifiy shipping. for one book i used express delivery, which was shipped by DHL.. my standard delivery on the second book was shippid by FEDEX. Personally, I like FEDEX better... better service overall


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Ordered from Calgary on the 13th, Picked up by DHL in NY (Express delivery) on the 19th, and delivered on the 21st. Just in time for Christmas... 

Not sure i'd pay for express delivery next time but I'll definitely order another book. The quality of the book is excellent.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I have started going Express only since I've had a few problems with the standard delivery... like the book not showing up or showing up a month later. 

The express delivery is not much more and appears to be more reliable.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I just got my mini picture books......they look great!
took a week to come


----------



## macguy.nielsen (Sep 18, 2004)

I have ordered lots through iPhoto and it usually will be printed either that day or the next then shipped immediately. It generally takes about 1 week for the photos to get to you, although the recent photos I have purchased have taken nearly 2 weeks to get to me...still no sign of em.

The books are absolutely fabulous quality!


----------



## Hypno (Sep 27, 2003)

Well i decided to print a book for valentines day and the status says printing, it's been almost 2 weeks now. I'm very upset about this as it looks like i'm going to have to make other plans. Next time i will use local services like futureshop.


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Did you check your status on-line. They shipped mine through DHL, so I went to the site to track it (imho - DHL sucks but I did get it - three day after Christmas).


----------



## Hypno (Sep 27, 2003)

It says "printing"


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

I would try and contact them - it should go out (and be delivered) within a week.
I will say this - when you get it, you'll be very happy (they are very sharp looking).


----------



## Davecat (Jul 21, 2005)

Mine shipped on 1 Feb by FedEx, arrived in Mississauga 9 Feb on its way to Nova Scotia if that helps.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I ordered one aswell on the 29th they picked up the package on the 5th and it's just been sitting there since no updates...


----------



## Hypno (Sep 27, 2003)

Well here's an update on my book situation. Its has finally shipped 14 days after order and now i'm on day 17 and i get an update on my fedex tracking. Its seems it took 3 days for the package to go from pick-up to the transfer station in the same city. Tomorrow is Valentines and it still hasn't left MEDFORD,OR. Question i have now is will this make a nice Easter present?? Pretty sad service.


----------



## boba fett (May 28, 2003)

I've been lucky enough to get my books in a week. Sorry to hear about your situation. Perhaps with the popularity of the books they have been doing more outsourcing.


----------



## Hypno (Sep 27, 2003)

*Book Update*

Well it's now day 5 of shipping and the day after Valentines and my book is still doing a tour of Oregon. I am now taking bets.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I ordered a book for valentine's day aswell mine left Oregon this morning ....pretty pissed off seeing as i ordered the book January 27th...my estimated shipping date ins Feb. 22nd


----------



## Hypno (Sep 27, 2003)

Looks like we ordered roughly at the same time....what are you gonna do with the book?


----------



## speedbird (Feb 18, 2004)

I ordered a photobook on Feb 4 and used standard shipping (using FedEx). I'm still waiting for mine to be delivered. According to the FedEx online tracking the book is in Portland OR. 
I've heard though that because of the new themes available in iLife'06 that printing/delivery is taking longer thank usual. Who knows? I'm just glad that I wasn't in a rush to get mine delivered.


----------



## Hypno (Sep 27, 2003)

Well I got my book and the images were darker then normal but was pretty happy even if it was really late...Now today to top it all off i get a brokerage fee bill from fedex?? Locale printing for me from now on!!!


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Did you guys have to pay for shipping on top of the cost of the book? 

If yes what was it?


----------

